# Zimbloth Live (Any Mass guys want to come?)



## zimbloth (Oct 11, 2007)

Any Massachusetts guys want to come to this? We'll be headlining:

Halloween Party
Friday October 26
Gaelic Club, 255 Chelmsford St in Lowell, MA
Upstairs.
21+
$10 at door.
Doors at 8.
Cash prizes for Best Costume and Sexiest Costume.

Bands:

Devil's Champion 9:00pm - 9:45 pm
Aces Ashes 10:00 pm - 10:45 pm
Disorder by Design 11:00 pm - 11:45 pm
Nemecide 12:00 am - 12:45 am

This will be our 3rd show, and although we're in the process of recording (we haven't even began to add people to MySpace or anything yet) and don't have any decent mp3s or anything, we're really confident you'll enjoy the show. Brutality will be administered.

I know Lowell isn't the nicest place in the world and we're a "new" band, so no offense if y'all don't want to come - but if you did, that would be cool. 

Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

might try to come, but i've got work the next day at 9am


----------



## sakeido (Oct 11, 2007)

Everyone should want to come! But I live in another country, so its not an option for me.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 11, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> might try to come, but i've got work the next day at 9am



Understandable dude, if you can't it's totally cool 



sakeido said:


> Everyone should want to come! But I live in another country, so its not an option for me.



Although we are awesome enough to travel across the globe for a 45 minute set at a shitty club in an area known as "Little Cambodia", I guess you can get a pass on that


----------



## Shawn (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm not too far from Lowell. I'll see if I can make it too. Awesome!


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 11, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I'm not too far from Lowell. I'll see if I can make it too. Awesome!



That would be sweet, let me know so we can work some shit out


----------



## Drew (Oct 11, 2007)

You fucker, way to play a show while I;m out of the country.  Lowell's a bit of a hike, but manageable if I don't drink much.  



Erm, from somerville, that is. India, not so much. :/


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 11, 2007)

Can you please have someone record some clips of the show bro? I'd love to hear your rig (and your band) if at all possible.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 11, 2007)

Darn. I have to work late tonight and I don't have the money for a plane ticket. 

you should webcast the show.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 11, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Can you please have someone record some clips of the show bro? I'd love to hear your rig (and your band) if at all possible.



There will definitely be videos from the gig. I'm making it a point to arrange each and every show we do be videotaped and archived, so I should have something to post after. I'm hoping we can get 1 or 2 people from our entourage to tape the show, and someone else taking pictures.

Obviously the sound quality on a camera mic won't do the sound justice, but based on a crude video of our last show, I think it could sound somewhat decent.



Drew said:


> You fucker, way to play a show while I;m out of the country.  Lowell's a bit of a hike, but manageable if I don't drink much.
> 
> Erm, from somerville, that is. India, not so much. :/



It's cool Drew, we're going to be playing shows constantly for hopefully the next 10-20 years  I'll let you know what's up when you get back.

PS: Btw, here is our temporary logo. My bandmate Buddy is a professional artist, so the final incarnation will be 1000x better, but this is okay for a rough sketch  What do you guys think?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd go if i werent 2000 miles away 

Whats your band name mean, anyway? I looked it up, but i came up empty.. Killing of...Nemes? 
Kinda reminds me of Deicide, though. thats definitely a plus  

Either way, looking to hear clips \m/


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 11, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I'd go if i werent 2000 miles away
> 
> Whats your band name mean, anyway? I looked it up, but i came up empty.. Killing of...Nemes?
> Kinda reminds me of Deicide, though. thats definitely a plus
> ...



We spent 2+ years trying to come up with names. We had countless conferences, chat-room discussions, etc trying to agree on one - and no dice. It's so difficult to come up with a name that 4 people don't think is lame. In the end, we finally came up with that, and decided it was pretty cool.

On a really rudimentary level, it's just kill your enemies. I guess you could say it's a made-up word, but aren't all words made up on some level? Neme-... nemesis...-cide....Nemecide.  It was tough to weigh in all the different factors (memorability, the way it sounds, the way it looks, meaning, cheese factor, metal factor, marketability, etc). This was the best we could come up with, but it grows on me more each day 

Yeah I can't wait to get mp3s and video clips up. The only mp3s I have are very rough drafts of just my practice amp to a drum machine, and they're old songs (we've written like 20 songs since then), so I never wanted to share. I'm a perfectionist. We have about 25 songs now, it's going to be very difficult to cut that down to 10-12 for the CD (and even less for the demo).


----------



## kmanick (Oct 13, 2007)

wish I could, Lowell is a hike for me though, but when you're playing in town 
you can count me in!


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 13, 2007)

kmanick said:


> wish I could, Lowell is a hike for me though, but when you're playing in town
> you can count me in!



Yeah it's about 30 minutes away I think. Sure thing, I'll let you know


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 13, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> We spent 2+ years trying to come up with names. We had countless conferences, chat-room discussions, etc trying to agree on one - and no dice. It's so difficult to come up with a name that 4 people don't think is lame. In the end, we finally came up with that, and decided it was pretty cool.
> 
> On a really rudimentary level, it's just kill your enemies. I guess you could say it's a made-up word, but aren't all words made up on some level? Neme-... nemesis...-cide....Nemecide.  It was tough to weigh in all the different factors (memorability, the way it sounds, the way it looks, meaning, cheese factor, metal factor, marketability, etc). This was the best we could come up with, but it grows on me more each day



Aaah, makes sense now.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 22, 2007)

The show is this Friday if any of you guys want to come. You'll be able to tell your kids you were present the day BRUTALITY WAS REBORN. .....or something....whatever  The band putting the show on did two radio interviews today promoting the show, it looks like there'll be a good turnout, we'll see - but it would be great to meet up with a couple of you guys. 

If none of you can make it, no problem, we'll hopefully have videos from the show and I can post one for those of you who may be curious. 

-Z


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck/success on this show, Nick. I'd love to go, but well... 


Break their fucking legs!


----------



## Drew (Oct 23, 2007)

:/ Take pictures, dude.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 23, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Good luck/success on this show, Nick. I'd love to go, but well...
> 
> 
> Break their fucking legs!



Thanks man  I'm getting a little nervous, this is by far our biggest show to date, but I think it'll go well. We are confident in our material 



Drew said:


> :/ Take pictures, dude.



Will do bro. Trying coordinate things so theres a few people taking photos and videos. Hopefully it'll come out alright


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 25, 2007)

Shawn are you coming?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 25, 2007)

so i definitely won't be there, i ended up getting asked to work tomorrow night, plus i still have work the following morning.....wish i could though


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 25, 2007)

man I know how it is trying to get people to come to yours shows, ESPECIALLY friends. It's like "you're my friend, but not a very good one" 

to add to your list of "I won't be there but take pics," I won't be there but take pics 

we might be doing a small tour next summer and boston is on our list of places to fuck up - I'll hit you up when we get more info. although we won't be signing with Hardcore Marketing, they were interested at the last show we had (they promoted and set it up; Dead to Fall was the main act) and said they could get us some shows in bigger cities.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah man definitely if you're in the area (or anywhere in New England really - we've played in NH and VT before) we'd be interested. Right now we're just trying to play as many shows as possible while we record our CD.


----------



## Drew (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool, let me know if you come out here, man - Boston won't be the only entity getting fucked up if you're in town, if you get my drift. 

Nick, kick some ass tonight and I'll try to catch your next one, dude!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Nick, fuck that shit up tonight! BR00000TALITY! RAWRG!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 26, 2007)

Drew said:


> Cool, let me know if you come out here, man - Boston won't be the only entity getting fucked up if you're in town, if you get my drift.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow that show was off the hook. I just got home. I'm way too fucked up and in way too much physical pain to elaborate now. But, there were 3 videos (one HD video) and countless people taking stills, should be an epic picstory/vidstory up soon.

Thanks for the support Drew, etc. I'm off to bed.

-Nick


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesomeness. Soda Popinski, dude.


----------



## kmanick (Oct 27, 2007)

Cool!
can't wait to see some video!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 27, 2007)

hahaha fucking win.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 27, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> Just out of curiousity, which axe(s) should we be expecting to see/hear from?



You should expect to see the Bernie Rico Jr. Custom 7 (mine) and the Jackson COW7 in black (Buddy's) in HD  May take a few days to get this shit together, along with a plethora of pics, but it'll be cool


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 28, 2007)

So how was it, bro?


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 28, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> So how was it, bro?



Long story. I'm sorting out a bunch of pics/videos. I'll make a more thorough post on it soon - stay tuned. It went well.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 1, 2007)

So how bout those pics and vid?S


----------



## Drew (Nov 2, 2007)

Fuck off.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 2, 2007)

Still getting it sorted out, waiting for my buddy who shot the show w/ his HD video camera to rip it to his computer for me.

For now, an appetizer...


----------



## skinhead (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool pics, Nick. That V it's delicious


----------



## playstopause (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice appetizer.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool pics, Nick! I like the costume too.  Sorry I couldn't make it, some shit came up.  I'll try to make it to the next show though.


----------



## Drew (Nov 3, 2007)

You slacker. Pics!


----------



## Jeff (Nov 3, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Still getting it sorted out, waiting for my buddy who shot the show w/ his HD video camera to rip it to his computer for me.
> 
> For now, an appetizer...



More pics of the blonde please. kthxbye.

p.s. oh and uh, nice rig, Nick.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 3, 2007)

Jeff said:


> More pics of the blonde please. kthxbye.
> 
> p.s. oh and uh, nice rig, Nick.



Ok haha. She's actually really cool, one of our top groupies/supporters. She took a ton of pics for us as well (still working on the vid/picstory).


----------



## Jeff (Nov 3, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Ok haha. She's actually really cool, one of our top groupies/supporters. She took a ton of pics for us as well (still working on the vid/picstory).



groupies are always good when they're cool,even better when they're cool and hot.

my buddy's band is awesome, but always seems to attract the ugly chicks.

On topic, I look forward to checking out the video....I have no idea what your band sounds like.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, the blonde girl is really cute.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm dying to show you guys the video and more pics, but it's not ready yet. Soon enough! Unfortunately the audio isn't the greatest anyways but the video part more than makes up for it, supreme quality.


----------



## Drew (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, she is cute - for some reason that picture didn't load the first time I opened this thread. Now I have two reasons to come to your shows.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 4, 2007)

Drew said:


> Yeah, she is cute - for some reason that picture didn't load the first time I opened this thread. Now I have two reasons to come to your shows.



Haha, the place I'd say was about 30-40% nice looking dames. If that ratio could hold up at all our shows that would be cool (unless that meant we had sold out and become a Soccer-Mom-Core band ).

Oh, here's another random pic or two while I assemble the _real _goods...

"Breakdown" Buddy's Dual Rec (really low serial #, sounds great) and Dan (aka "H.P. Lovethrash")'s assorted drums.






Jackson COW action shot...






Us making fun of token black-metal poses (as opposed to the token 'arms folded/toughguy' routine )


----------



## Drew (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 4, 2007)

How the hell can you play with that thing on your face?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

I was playing last night with my Guy Fawkes mask on.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 4, 2007)

playstopause said:


> How the hell can you play with that thing on your face?



I couldn't! It was absolutely miserable. I managed just to go on memory and feel. I made a few mistakes but all-in-all I did a good job with dealing with it. You major downside was that because I couldn't see or breath, I couldn't really go crazy with the stage antics, you'll see that in the video, but it's cool  It was a Halloween party so it's just one of those things, next time it'll be easier


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 5, 2007)

Face paint! Face paint! Makes it easier than masks!


----------



## FortePenance (Nov 10, 2007)

I really want to hear Zimbloth's rig...

bump4picstory.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 10, 2007)

The wait is killing us too. My buddy who taped the show for us with his HD cam has just been really busy. He told me last night he'd try to rip it this weekend. Not to burst your bubble, but you're not really going to hear my rig that great with a video cam mic, but it sounds cool


----------



## amonb (Nov 14, 2007)

I just want to see that alternate-picking action in HD!


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 14, 2007)

amonb said:


> I just want to see that alternate-picking action in HD!



Don't judge this too harshly, this is embarrassing quality. All four of us sound like shit here. Also our first paid gig, still learning 

The real deal HD video is still being edited and fixed up, so for now here is an ultra-compressed shitty YouTube video. The quality is atrocious, but it's something. I'll post a higher quality one soon, more songs. Hopefully I'll mix the audio stream so you can actually hear what's going on.

*Some things to keep in mind:*

1) The sound guy decided not to mic us up (like he did with every other band). So, the guitars were very uneven and you usually heard my bandmate's Mesa more than me since I was standing in front of my cab (no choice, no room to move on stage).

2) There actually were a lot of people there, but my buddy Leo who took the video was right up front where the singers friends were goofing around.

3) Excuse the deemed false hardcore dancing. Most of our friends aren't big metal heads so they don't know better.

4) Sorry about the lack of movement on stage. I couldn't see anything with that mask on, and on top of that I had nowhere to go on that cramped stage.

5) This is captured on a camera mic. We really should just get a portable recorder for this kind of thing in the future 

Anyways...


----------



## El Caco (Nov 14, 2007)

Deemed supreme.

That was a fucking awesome clip except for the hardcore dancing, you really didn't need to post all those excuses.

I don't listen to that style of music much but if I lived in your area I'd definitely come to one of your gigs.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 14, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> Deemed supreme.
> 
> That was a fucking awesome clip except for the hardcore dancing, you really didn't need to post all those excuses.
> 
> I don't listen to that style of music much but if I lived in your area I'd definitely come to one of your gigs.



 Thanks. Yeah I know but I'm a perfectionist and care a lot about how things come out. Also, not all our songs sound like that one, stay tuned


----------



## playstopause (Nov 14, 2007)

Too bad for the sound, but hey, i think we've all seen worst.
Looks quite promising to me! BrOOtal.


----------

